# Black screen just after boot form DVD when installing FreeBSD 11



## Siroos Fazeli (Apr 8, 2017)

Recently I decided to install the FreeBSD OS on my laptop alongside the Windows 7.
Now I've got a problem. When I try to boot from DVD, it starts to boot, but after a few seconds my laptop goes on a black screen and it seems that the external DVD ROM is silent.
I have waited for several minutes but its not happened anything to that black screen and I cant see any option to choose to install the OS.
This problem is just for my laptop and I tried my DVD on other laptops and every thing was alright.
any idea ?


----------



## Siroos Fazeli (Apr 9, 2017)

getopt said:


> Should we guess which laptop you run? Which FreeBSD-Version? What kind of DVD-ROM?
> Have you read the hardware notes there? https://www.freebsd.org/releases/



My laptop is: HP-ProBook 4540s
Intel Core i 5 / 64-bits 
The external DVD/CD-ROM is: LITEON eBAU108-01(5)
And the freebsd version which I downloaded is 11.0


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 9, 2017)

I think there are two avenues to consider.
The FreeBSD system console video setting or the EFI firmware settings.

System console video settings are controlled by the loader system. 
From the loader screen(beastie) press 3 and try this:
`kern.vty=sc` then enter key, then boot
`boot`

Another area to consider is changes to your EFI settings in your bios. Maybe try CSM versus UEFI only.


----------



## robroy (May 18, 2018)

Phishfry, I used your April, 2017 idea today to get around the same symptom, on a Hitachi CR220/HA8000 with 11.1-RELEASE.

I noticed that it's actually `set kern.vty=sc`, instead of just `kern.vty=sc`, so I thought I'd add that here for the next soul who's searching for clues about this symptom.  Thanks again!


----------

